# S Cargo macro



## Tight Knot (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, some C&C on these snails please. 
1.






2. Close-up with front antenna sharp 





3. 





4.Close-up with rear antenna sharp





5.More snail in focus.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice shots.  However, the shadows are very distracting.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 11, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Nice shots.  However, the shadows are very distracting.


I wasn't sure if I should take them out or not, but now that I have, I agree 100%.
Very quick edits, what do you think?





and


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice, wish I knew how to do it.


----------



## lildlege1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like them Nice!!! Better with no shadows


----------



## rateeg (Jan 11, 2011)

i wish you didnt use the flash.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Ron and lildlege1.
Rateeg, these were taken outdoors with very little ambient light, there was no way to take these without the flash.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 11, 2011)

Next time, if you can't get your flash off the camera, put a diffuser (... tissue paper) over your flash. This will soften the shadows, improving the quality of the light. Removing the shadows in PS makes it very unnatural. We can tell by the specular highlights from the snail that you used a small light source very close to the camera lens (pop-up flash), so we expect hard shadows on the surface but we don't get them.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 11, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Next time, if you can't get your flash off the camera, put a diffuser (... tissue paper) over your flash. This will soften the shadows, improving the quality of the light. Removing the shadows in PS makes it very unnatural. We can tell by the specular highlights from the snail that you used a small light source very close to the camera lens (pop-up flash), so we expect hard shadows on the surface but we don't get them.



Cool idea with the tissue paper. I'll try that next time.
Thank you.


----------



## hrry (Jan 11, 2011)

No offence to your skills but i was nearly sick looking at these.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 11, 2011)

hrry said:


> No offence to your skills but i was nearly sick looking at these.



You mean you would not eat them?


----------



## Karri (Jan 11, 2011)

I am thinking some butter and garlic and a saute pan would go quite nicely with these...  Shadows or no shadows.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 12, 2011)

hrry said:


> No offence to your skills but i was nearly sick looking at these.


You think that's bad? You should have seen the photos of the snails upside down. I was worried to post them, as they would be good for other genres of photography that I don't really care for.:lmao:


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 12, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> hrry said:
> 
> 
> > No offence to your skills but i was nearly sick looking at these.
> ...


Having never eaten snails myself, are all common garden variety snails edible? Or is it a specific type of snail?


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 12, 2011)

Karri said:


> I am thinking some butter and garlic and a saute pan would go quite nicely with these...  Shadows or no shadows.


Really?? I couldn't stomach the thought of eating them myself. How do they taste?


----------



## hrry (Jan 12, 2011)

I cannot even look at them, i got offered one in France :/


----------

